# Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...



## MrNobby (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

nach eifrigem Lesen möchte ich hier gerne mal ein paar Fragen loswerden.

Wir haben zur Zeit eine 750 Liter-Teichschale, die "ein bißchen" wachsen soll.

Geplant haben wir, diesen auf einen ca 7000l Teich wachsen zu lassen, der ca 4 x 2 x 1 m groß werden soll. In der Mitte soll dann die vorhandene Schale eingebuddelt und mit der Folie verklebt werden. Folie haben wir bereits bestellt, und zwar EPDM-Kautschukfolie inkl 500g/m²-Vlies.
Zum Filter haben wir bisher noch keine sonderlich sinnvolle Idee. Geplant ist bisher ein Druckfilter-Set so wie dieses hier. Allerdings soll das Wasser dem Filter über einen Bodenablauf zugeführt werden und über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich fließen.
Nun höre ich aber von einigen, dass sie von Druckfilern gar nix halten.
Was würdet ihr also empfehlen?
Bei H***bach soll es wohl so ein Bodenablauf-System geben, dass muss ich mir aber erst nochmal anschauen, soll wohl auch ganz schön teuer sein, und ein Filter braucht man trotzdem noch. Hat sich das jemand schon mal angeschaut und kann Erfahrungen weiter geben?
Würde sich bei der Größe evtl noch ein zweiter Bodenablauf empfehlen?

Viele viele Fragen..... 

und ich hoffe auf viele viele Antworten :beeten


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Teichforum. 


Ich finde es gut, dass Du Deinen Teich erweitern möchtest und Dich vorher hier informieren möchtest. 



> In der Mitte soll dann die vorhandene Schale eingebuddelt und mit der Folie verklebt werden.


DAS würde ich unbedingt sein lassen und lieber die 2 oder 3 m² Folie mehr bestellen! Es wird mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Dauer nicht dicht!

Nimm den kleinen Teich lieber als separaten Pflanzenteich/Bodenfilter - damit tust Du Dir einen weitaus größeren Gefallen. 

Druckfilter betreibt man, wie der Name schon sagt, mit Druck. D.h., vor dem Filter muss die Pumpe stehen und das Wasser in ihn drücken.
Wenn Du einen Bodenablauf möchtest, gehört die Pumpe in einen entsprechenden Pumpenschacht neben dem Teich.... 
Ansonsten gehts auch ganz normal "gepumpt"= Pumpe in den Teich legen.

Was willst Du denn an Fischen einsetzen, falls überhaupt welche geplant sind?
Gibts schon Skizzen oder Bilder? Je mehr Infos Du uns gibst, desto gezielter können wir antworten. 

P.S.: Ein richtiger Name zum "ansprechen" wäre sehr nett.


----------



## MrNobby (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Annett,

my Name is Norbert  

höre aber eher auf Nobby  

Wie meinst Du das mit der Schale als Bodenfilter?

Wir wollten das mit Gfk verkleben, bin der Meinung, das DAS dicht halten sollte. Zeichnung werde ich nachher, wenn ich zuhause bin, mal anfertigen und hier rein stellen.  

Nee, dann lieber Bodenablauf und Pumpe neben den Teich. Hab auch schon gesehen, dann kann ich gleich einen Schieber anbringen, so dass der Zulauf vom Bodenablauf verschlossen werden kann.

Fische sollen die vorhandenen 5 Goldfische und die 3 Shubunkis rein.

Zur Bepflanzung haben wir uns noch nicht all zu viele Gedanken gemacht.


Gruss Nobby


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


also euer Teich auf'm Papier wäre schon eine sinnvolle Angelegenheit für präzise Antworten.

Und das mit dem Teichschale verkleben, vergiss mal ganz schnell wieder  

Das wird nix, auch nicht mit GFk, damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden  

Benutze den lieber, wie schon von Annett vorgeschlagen, als Pflanzen oder Bodenfilter.

Bemüh doch mal die *Suche* da wirst du sicher auch noch fündig werden.


----------



## MrNobby (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Olli,

hier erstmal das versprochene Bild von unserem neuen Teich.

Haben uns heute mal ein bißchen zum Thema Filter ungeschaut und sind über diesen hier gestolpert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Was darf das Teil kosten?

Überlegt hatten wir uns dann folgende Variante:
Vom Bodenablauf ein Rohr einen eingegrabenen Behälter, in dem die Pumpe steht. Von da aus in den ebenerdig stehenden Filter, der aber mit Steinen ummantelt wird (daher diese Linie druherum) und dann soll dort direkt ein Bachlauf anfangen.

Alle verstanden?

Na ja, kenne Gfk aus dem Modellbau und war deswegen der Meinung das würde dicht halten. Miene Schiffe sind mir ja bisher auch ncoh nicht untergegangen. Das sind aber wohl andere Materialien und andere Vorrassetzungen. 

Wobei ich mich aber langsam für die Idee mit der alten Teichschale als  Bodenfilter erwärmen könnte...
Muss mich wohl noch ein wenig schlauer machen,,,


Gruss Nobby


----------



## michael_j (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi,

bin ja auch noch Frischling 

Mache es komplett mit Folie. Wenn du in deiner Konstruktion eine undichte Stelle hast, beist du dir ein Monogramm in den Hintern. Die paar Euro machen den Braten auch nicht fett.


----------



## MrNobby (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Michael,

na das stelle ich mir schwierig vor, ein Monogramm in den Hintern zu beißen...  komme ich bestimmt schlecht ran..   

Die Planung geht momentan auch in die Richtung, die Schale zwar einzubuddeln, dann aber nicht mit der Folie zu verkleben, sondern ihn mit der Folie auszulegen.
Besser?

Würde es eigentlich einen Unterschied machen, wenn wir statt der Kautschukfolie PVC-Folie bestellt hätten? Wegen dem Verkleben meine ich.

Wir haben aber, glaube ich, schon Mist gebaut. Da ein Bodenfilter nicht gewünscht wird, haben wir uns diesen hier bestellt. Im Nachhinein habe ich aber leider festgestellt, dass der Filter nur für ca 5000 Liter ausgelegt sein soll. Und wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, kommen wir auf ca 6000 Liter. Wären wir wohl wieder beim Hologramm im Hintern...


Gruss Nobby


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi Nobby,

trenne bitte Folie und Schale komplett, das macht wirklich keinen Sinn. Der Vorschlag,  die Schale als Bodenfilter zu nutzen und dort dann über viele Pflanzen die Nährstoffe zu binden, macht wirklich Sinn und hemmt den Algenwuchs. Das wirst du nur mit einem Filter (mechanisch und biologisch) sonst nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi nobby,




> Würde es eigentlich einen Unterschied machen, wenn wir statt der Kautschukfolie PVC-Folie bestellt hätten? Wegen dem Verkleben meine ich.



Also bei der Teichschale: N E I N, denn du bekommst die Folie da nie nicht Faltenfrei verklebt. Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt. :evil 

Lass die Schale da raus und benutze sie als Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## Klausile (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,
weißt du denn aus welchem Material die Teichschale gefertigt ist?
Häufig sind die Teile aus PE - ein Material das NICHT geklebt werden kann.
PE kann nur heiß verschweißt werden.
Wenn du eine PVC Schale hast, kann man die kleben, auch mit EPDM - aber das Risiko einer kleinen undichtigkeit wäre mich echt zu hoch.
Der Filter ist nach meiner Meinung einem Teich mit Fischbesatz nicht gewachsen. Aber da du ihn nun bestellt hast kannst du es ja mal versuchen. Ich hatte auch mit einem biligen Filter angefangen und dann im nächsten Jahr einen vernünftigen gekauft. War zwar ziemlich teuer im vergleich zu dem ersten, aber ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MrNobby (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Sven, Hallo Olaf, Hallo Klaus

na, mit dem Faltenfrei verkleben bin ich zwar anderer Meinung, aber okay...

Ich halte mich da lieber an eure Info, wenn ansonsten werden wir wahrscheinlich in 3 Monaten das Wasser wieder ablassen dürfen, weil es dann doch undicht ist. Nee Nee, das lassen wir lieber.

Mir spukt da gerade so eine Idee durch den Kopf...
den Folienteich und die Teichschale unterirdisch mit ein oder zwei dicken Rohren verbinden...  mit 110mm-Tankanschlüssen und ebenso großem PVC-Rohr z.B....  aber da werden die Fische wohl nicht durchschwimmen, oder? So von wegen Dunkelheit und so.

Ich halte ja, wie schon gesagt, den Bodenfilter für ne ganz gute Idee, aber die Obrigkeit nicht.

Ja, so etwas ähnliches hatte ich mir zum Thema Filter schon gedacht...

EDIT: Ich habe momentan keine Ahnung, aus welchem Material die Teichschale ist, würde aber stark vermuten, dass es PE ist.

Gruss Nobby


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Die Schale wird wahrscheinlich GFK sein. UNd ja, du kannst die Folie über einen Bodenablauf mit der Schalte verbinden, das kannst du mit KG-Rohren machen. Dann könntest du die Schale schön bepflanzen und von dort weiter pumpen.


----------



## Frank (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi Nobby,

*auch von mir noch herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. *

Warum willst du die Schale und den Teich (die Folie) mit zwei Rohren verbinden?

Benutz, wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, die Teichschale als Boden/Pflanzenfilter. 

Bringe zuerst deine Teichfolie ein und dann etwas höher gelegen und so angrenzend, das das Wasser aus der Teichschale in deinen Folienteich reinplätschern kann. 
Also folgende Reihenfolge:
Vom Teich in den Filter, von diesem in den Boden/Pflanzenfilter und von dort vllt.  mit einem kleinen Wasserfall oder gar Bachlauf wieder in den eigentlichen Teich zurück. 

Haste mal ein Foto von deinem Garten parat, dann kann man das evtl. mal einzeichnen. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns und mit der Planung.


----------



## MrNobby (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Sven, Hallo Frank,

die Schale und der Folienteich sollen verbunden werden damit beide als Schwimmraum benutzt werden können...  ist aber wohl Schwachsinn, oder?

Ich werde morgen wohl im Garten sein und dann mal ein paar Fotos machen

Hier mal meine nächste gedankliche Planung.


Gruss Nobby


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

OK, wenn das dein Ziel ist, dann gebe ich Frank Recht. Dann machen die Rohre echt keinen Sinn. Obwohl *überleg* Wenn du über den Bodenablauf den Filter betreibst, dann könntest du von dem Bachlauf in die Schale laufen lassen und diese dann mit Pflanzen zusemmeln, so dass du hier einen Pflanzenfilter hast und durch das Schwerkraftprinzip das Wasser zurück in die Folie gedrückt wird. 

Frank, was meinst du?


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,

Du sagst, Du hast den Filter bestellt. Im Internet oder bei einem Versandhandel? Dann hast Du doch ein Rücktrittsrecht. Bei einem Fachhändler? Versuch die Bestellung zu stornieren. Wenn Du was größeres nimmst, ist das bestimmt möglich.

Zu Deiner Teichschale: Die mit einem runden Randwulst sind meistens aus PE, die mit einer glatten, graden Randkante sind meist aus GFK.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Sven, Hallo Christine,

wir werden es erstmal mit dem Filter probieren.

Und morgen werde ich mal versuchen der Obrigkeit den Pflanzenfilter schmackhaft zu machen. Also die Schale (die übrigens einen runden Randwulst hat) als Pflanzfilter, meine ich.

Ich stelle mir den Aufbau ungefähr so vor. 

 

Wir haben noch eine kleine Filtertonne und einen kleinen Druckfilter, die wir nötigenfalls noch einbinden können. Und ich denke, Vorfilter + Hauptfilter + Pflanzenfilter ergibt Filterleistung genug.:beeten 
Verbessert mich bitte, wenn ich mcih täusche.

Gruss Nobby


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Ist im Grunde richtig,

so in etwa ist es bei mir auch, nur das ich keine Pflanzenfilter zwischen Bachlauf und Teich habe.

Allerdings noch eine Frage zum Filter. Ist es ein Druckfilter den du dir bestellt hast? 
Dann ist die Aufstellung der Pumpe vor diesem Filter richtig.
Wenn es kein Druckfilter ist, halte ich es für sinnvoller, die Pumpe hinter der letzten Filterkammer aufzustellen.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Frank,

einfach mal den Link anklicken  

ist kein Druckfilter, würde aber evtl nen kleinen Druckfilter als Vorfilter verwenden.

Ich werde mir das jetzt aber sparen, die Zeichnung nochmal zu ändern  

Der Pflanzfilter ist ja eigentlich nur, um die Schale zu "Recyceln"  
und natürlich, um noch ein wenig Filterleistung zu erzielen, wenns denn geht...

Gruss Nobby


----------



## michael_j (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

hi,

wie blumenelse schon sagt, wenn du den über den Versandhandel bezogen hast, hast du 14 Tage umtauschrecht ohne Gründe benennen zu müssen.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Michael,

nö, ich denke das bekommen wir auch so hin. Die Pumpe ist ja mit 4000 l/h recht kräftig. Der bestellten Filter + Druckfilter als Vorfilter + kleine Filtertonne als Zusatz + Pflanzfilter. Dann werden wir mal sehen, was dabei heraus kommt.


Gruss Nobby


----------



## koimen (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby 

Willkommen bei den Teichianern....:smoki 

Habe da noch eine weitere Möglichkeit......

Deine Teichschale.....schau mal bei mir rein. Habe auch eine benützt als sep. Pflanzenbecken. Nur habe ich sie nicht verbunden mit Rohren oder ähnlichem mit dem Hauptteich, sondern er ist ein wenig höher.  Der Wasserfall wo ich habe bringt Sauerstoffeintrag.....wie auch zur Oberflächenspannung des Wassers einen Beitrag. Nachteil; im Winter habe ich ihn abgestellt wegen zu starker Auskühlung des Teiches.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Kari,

Ja, so ungefähr ist auch die Planung.

Vergeßt das mit den Rohren zwischen Folie und SChale mal ganz schnell wieder.

Die Obrigkeit kann sich jezt auch mit dem Pflanz-Filter anfreunden. Werden das also so ungefähr aufbauen wie auf dieser letzten Zeichnung.
 

Gruss Nobby

P.S.: Ich hoffe, das ihr aus der Frontansicht schlau werdet...


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,

bis auf eine Kleinigkeit schaut es jetzt gut aus:
Das Rohr vom BA würde ich, wenn möglich direkt zum Filter verlegen und nicht noch einen 90° oder zwei 45° Bögen einbauen.
Sollte doch klappen, oder? 

Planst du keinen Skimmer ein? Auch den würde ich auf jeden Fall mit einbauen.
Dabei auf die Hauptwindrichtung achten.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Frank,

das sit und mittlerweile auch so durch den Kopf gegangen. Wir können das Rohr ja auch "diagonal" verlegen.  

Über einen Skimmer hatten wir auch schon mal nachgedacht, aber unserer Meinung nach würde das nur raus geworfenes Geld sein.

Ihr dürft mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

Gruss Nobby


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Naja,

es sammelt sich immer ein wenig Staub, oder Blüten auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Dieses wird mit dem Skimmer immer "abgesaugt" und du hast eine Blitzsaubere Oberfläche.  

Ich merke es immer wenn ich den Skimmer mal abschalte, wie schnell die Wasseroberfläche doch "verdreckt".
Für mich also immer ein muss.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Frank,

schauen wir mal, sagte der Blinde...

ich werde mal den hier im Auge behalten...

und dann letztendlich nur über ein zweites Rohr mit zweitem Zugschieber zum Vorfilter.

Gruss Nobby

EDIT: Wobei mir bei dem Teil die Variante des Einklebens durch den Kopf geht, so dass der Anschluss unterhalb der Folie liegt. Also in der Höhe einkleben wo das graue Rohr dünner wird. Einfach mal die Bilder anschauen...


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,

den du da im Auge behalten möchtest ist aber eher für eine gepumpte Version gedacht.

Wenn du in Schwerkraft bauen möchtest beobachte lieber einen, der einen Anschluß für 110er KG-Rohr bietet. 

Etwa so einen.  

Den hab ich bei mir auch eingebaut.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

HAllo Farnk,

und wie komme ich dann von 110 auf 50 mm? 

Den BA samt Schieber und Verrohrung wollten wir mit 50er machen...

Gruss Nobby


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Ach Herrje  

bin irgendwie schon wieder von einem größeren Filter ausgegangen.

Dann ist so ein Skimmer, wie von dir geschrieben natürlich besser. 
Bei der Art musst du allerdings das Sieb öfter reinigen.


----------



## MrNobby (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Frank,

das macht uns gar nix, damit können wir leben.  

Allerdings mache ich mir so gerade meine Gedanken mit dem Skimmer im Winter.

Im Winter wollen wir ja den Filter komplett ausmachen und wahrscheinlich (so zumindest unsere Planung) den Kleinen Filter aus dem jetzigen Teich reinstellen und laufen lassen. Und einen Eisfreihalter woll en wir uns auch besorgen, mal schauen.
Allerdings habe ich Sorgen, dass wenn ich den Skimmer so einklebe, wie ich mir das vorstelle, und die Oberfläche zufriert, der Skimmer sich dann bewegen könnte und die Verklebeung nicht mehr dicht ist.

Wie hast Du denn das gelöst?

Gruss Nobby


----------



## MrNobby (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo an alle, hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem geplanten Teichplatz.

 

 

 

 

 

Gruss Nobby


----------



## koimen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby 

Das kommt so gut gemäss Deinen Fotos;

1. alles ist nah am Haus (direkt am Sitzplatz).
2. Mach die Filteranlage auch direkt beim Haus..(Kernbohrung in Keller etc. möglich)...kannste so später auch allenfalls immer noch ein Anbau dezent darüber stellen....
3. Grab den Hauptteich evt. senkrecht so tief wie möglich.......wenn Koi's doch mal  später reinkommen sollten  bzw. mind. an der Mindesttiefe ca. 100cm` Maximum ist fast nicht zu erreichen.......2.50m`


----------



## MrNobby (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Kari,

der Teich soll auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1m tief werden. So wie die Platten (nicht die an den Rasenkantensteinen), haben jetzt aber den Rand ca nen Meter nach links gezogen, die Filter müssen ja auch noch irgendwo hin  

Und die Schale kommt wohl komplett weg, als Pflanzfilter nehmen wir dann wahrscheinlich einen großen Mörtelkübel, mal schauen.

Kernbohrung im Keller? Welcher Keller? Na gut das Teil kann man ja kaum sehen ist nur ein Bungalow. Und da wir nicht unterkellern dürfen und auch keine Lust haben die Achse abzuschrauben...  nix Keller. 

Gruss Nobby


----------



## koimen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby ......
habe deine wahrscheinlichste Variante studiert.....im nachhinein 

Also die Filteranlage; Würde die wirklich ans Haus nehmen.....haste ja dort eine Rabatte stehen  weg damit und den Skimmeranschluss gleich da.....haste dann auch die Möglichkeit in evt mal unter einem darüber liegenden Boden mal zum verschwinden bringen.
Der Wasserstand auch gleich dort am tiefsten erstellen und mit einem Bodenablauf absaugen....das heisst vom GFK-Becken fliesst das Wasser ins Hauptbecken und fliesst dann Richtung Haus an die tiefste Stelle. (Muss sagen habe selber keinen Bodenablauf  habe dies günstiger gelöst, bin aber zufrieden damit, habe dadurch keine Verstopfungen. Mein Rohr 110DN kommt ca. bei 1m`tiefe durch die senkrechte Wand und wird dann Vertikal im Wasser bis ca. 5cm`an den Boden geführt. Der Bretterboden verdeckt die Rohre darüber.....)
Eine Wasserleitungen zum Pflanzenfilter und mind. eine direkt in den Haupteich für zusätzliche Strömung....bzw. mind. Vorbereiten der Anschlüsse würde ich empfehlen)

weiter dazugeschrieben; 
nix Keller ok hehehe wusst ich nicht.
wieso die Schale ist doch ok......ist grösser als ein Mörtelkübel......und wenn du sie schon entfernen musst haste da schon ein Loch.......kannste dann ja die Schale weiter nach rechts verschieben ab Sitzplatz gesehen auf eine leichte Erhöhung mit dem Aushubmaterial.....ca. 15-20cm`Wasserfall.


----------



## Frank (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast Du denn das gelöst? (Skimmerfrage)



Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich den Skimmer im Winter immer drauf gelassen.
Ist bisher auch kein Problem gewesen. Allerdings hab ich meinen neuen Teich auch erst zwei Jahre und am alten hatte ich keinen Skimmer.

Vllt. können ja noch ein paar andere Mitglieder mal schreiben, was sie mit ihrem Skimmer im Winter machen ...  

Die Lage deines neuen Teiches gefällt mir übrigens ebenfalls gut.
Aber kannst du nicht doch noch versuchen, ein bisschen tiefer zu kommen?
Das wäre für die spätere Stabilität des System von erheblichem Vorteil. 
Außerdem haben deine Fische im Winter auch mehr Platz für ihre Winterruhe.


----------



## Frank (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Kari, 



			
				Kari schrieb:
			
		

> weg damit und den Skimmeranschluss gleich da...



Vorausgesetzt, das der Skimmer sich dann auch in Hauptwindrichtung befindet. 
Ansonsten werden die Schmutzpartikel eher vom Skimmer weggetrieben.


----------



## MrNobby (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Stop halt!

Der kleine Teich bleibt da nicht, der kommt wech.
Die Fläche wo er jetzt ist wird wahrscheinlich Rasen.

Die Blumen direkt am Haus bleiben dort  

Hab noch mla versucht mich ein bisschen künstlerisch zu betätigen...

 

Gruss Nobby

EDIT: Wir werden auf jeden Fall versuchen, so tief wie möglich zum kommen, haben aber nun mal nur 4,5 m breite Folie...


----------



## koimen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby 

Ok Stop.....aber eine Strömung müsste für den hinteren Teil mindestens so noch dazukommen.....linker Teil wo nicht auf dem aktuellsten Bild ist gemeint.

Skimmer ist bei mir zb. ganzer Winter als einziges gelaufen unter dem Holzboden direkt in die Schwerkraftfilteranlage....musste aber mit Styropor abdecken damit nicht unter 4° oben und unten 5,5° im Schnitt ging......ist auch nie zugefroren so der Haupteich.


----------



## MrNobby (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Ja, das mit der Strömung im anderen Ende ist etwas, über das ich mir schon ne ganze Weile den Kopf zerbreche. Bin aber bisher noch nicht zu einem guten Ergebnis gekommen.  


Skimmer fällt übrigens aus, kommt keiner rein. 


Gruss Nobby


----------



## MrNobby (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

So langsam wird es spannend, der Filter ist gestern gekommen, und der Teichvlies heute. Die Folie dürfte dann morgen kommen.
Und am Wochenende werden wir evtl anfangen zu buddeln  

Gruss Nobby

Apropos Filter, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Powerflow 3000 von Laguna sammeln können? Würde gerne wissen ob die Pumpe in den Teich muss oder auch daneben stehen darf, die Anleitung ist da etwas widersprüchlich...


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi,

Ihr habt die Folie schon vor dem Aushub bestellt? Hoffentlich ist die am Ende groß genug. :beeten Ihr wärt nicht die ersten......


----------



## MrNobby (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo an alle,

wir waren die letzten beiden Tage im Garten, und das ist mein Ergebnis:



Gruss Nobby


----------



## MrNobby (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Keiner mehr ne Idee dazu?

Gruss Nobby


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi.

Doch schon....

Mir persönlich ist die Tiefzone zu klein. Aber vielleicht täuscht da auch die Optik.

Wo genau hört der Teich (außen) denn auf? Kannst Du das bitte einzeichnen oder erklären?!


----------



## MrNobby (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hi Annett,

so, hab noch mal ein bißchen gemalt  

die rote Linie ist quasi de Waterkant... also quasi außen an der Linie lang kommt der Teichrand.

Hinten in dem Bild, wo die lockere Erde liegt, wird die Schale eingebuddelt und daneben die Tonne, wo die Pumpe rein kommt.

Wir haben uns auch überlegt, dass wir den Filter in den Pflanzfilter stellen, mit entsprechendem Podest natürlich. Also vom Bodenablauf an die Pumpe, die in einer alten Filtertonne liegt, und dann an den Filter. Von da aus in den Pflanzfilter und über einen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich.

Wir haben jetzt die tiefste Stelle auch auf der anderen Seite (falls das jemandem aufgefallen sein sollte), um ein wenig Strömung im Teich zu gewährleisten.

Vorgestern ist auch den Bodenablauf und der Kleber gekommen, so dass wir Samstag das Rohr besorgen und dann weiter machen werden.
Habt ihr nen Tipp wie man es am besten einbuddelt?
Ich bin der Meinung, einmal quer durch, aber die Obrigkeit möchte lieber am Rand lang.


Gruss Nobby


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Nobby,

hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie Dein "Teichrand" am Ende aussehen soll?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=163833/?q=skizzen#post163833

Die Kante wirst Du höchstwahrscheinlich noch etwas anschrägen müssen, damit die Folie durch das Substrat bleibt, wo sie ist... 
In Deinem letzten Bild (läßt sich übrigens nicht vergrößern), sieht man nun 2 umlaufende Stufen. Auf welcher Tiefe befinden die sich? Und wie ist die nun erreichte max. Teichtiefe?

Du hast sicher schon überlegt, welche Pflanzen auf welche Zone kommen, oder?
In die Tiefzone und die zweite Stufe können (laut Bild) max. Seerosen oder Unterwasserpflanzen. Sogesehen macht eine Verbreitung dieser Zone (wie  hier rechts zu sehen) nur bedingt Sinn. Falls das auch noch eine schräge Ebene ist (so schaut es zumind. fast aus), kannst Du sie eigentlich gleich umbauen. 
Sowas hab ich im alten Teich und es ist zu nichts nütze....
Substrat rutscht weg, Seerosenkübel bleiben auch eher schlecht stehen und beim Reinsteigen ist es schon im ersten Jahr die reinste Rutschbahn gewesen. 
Schrägen also entweder mit ganz wenig Gefälle, damit Substrat liegen bleibt und die Pflanzen bzw. der Mensch dadurch Halt findet, oder gleich weglassen.

Ich hoffe, ich hab nicht zuviel genörgelt , aber Du wolltest ja Hinweise haben. 

Zum Thema Bodenablauf kann ich nicht sooviel beitragen. Soweit ich weiß, soll der direkte Weg zum Filter immer der beste sein. 
Aber hier mal drei Links dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16526
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5940/?q=bodenablauf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6011/?q=bodenablauf


----------



## MrNobby (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Gartenteich darf wachsen...*

Hallo Annett,

die erste Stufe ist bei ca. 30 cm, die zweite bei 60 und die tiefste Stelle liegt bei 80 cm. Den Teichrand wollen wir mit Steinen machen. Wie genau, wissen wir allerdings noch nicht, hatte mir unter Deinem Link aber auch schon Anregungen geholt.
Über die Beflanzung hatten wir uns noch nicht soo viele Gedanken gemacht.
Die "Miitelzone" ist aber gerade, das wirkt nur auf den Bildern so schräg.
In die "Tiefzone" soll die vorhandene Seerose.
Die oberste Kante wird auch noch angeschrägt, da diese uns zu steil ist.

Nein, hast nicht zu viel genörgelt. 

Gruss Nobby


----------

